# New family fav potatoe



## bigal (Apr 16, 2007)

I made ribeyes and baked potatoes last night for supper. Smoker set to about 280-300*. I took potatoes, poked a bunch of small holes in them w/fork, poured some OO(olive oil, EVOO is too expensive) on the potatoes(not alot, but enough to cover the thing pretty good), then I added McCormick Grill Mates Roasted Garlic & Herb seasoning(pretty good amount) and wrap in foil.

Wife & kids said they were the best I've made, better than the cored ones(and much easier). I'd still like to do more w/cored potatoes, but will always have these on cause they were a hit.

Kids even ate the skins!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The steaks were really good too. Never seared, took about an hour for them to cook to 160*(med well). I know that is over done for most, but we like our steaks med well to well done. Will eat med, but don't prefer it. Anyway, steaks had just a hint of smoke(pecan/mesquite) and were just as juicy as if done hot and fast. Alton Brown had a bit on searing, and I believe it that it doesn't lock in the juice compared to nonseared.


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 16, 2007)

mmmmmmmm steak n taters (sounds of Homer Simpson with druel and all)


----------



## msmith (Apr 16, 2007)

Sounds like you have a big hit there Al bet it was very good.


----------



## dionysus (Apr 16, 2007)

sounds great Al. Ribeyes are my favorite. Sometimes if I don't have a lot of time, I put the taters in the microwave for a couple of minutes before I wrap them in the foil. That little "head start" gets them cooked alot faster ....


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 17, 2007)

BigAl 

looks good and BTW it's your steak no need to apoligize!


----------



## dawgwhat (Apr 17, 2007)

Big Al 
them taters sound great 
I made some the other night on the gril,and they was good 
but I think I am goin steal your Idea      Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I can get my kids to eat the skins then thats a good night


----------



## buzzard (Apr 17, 2007)

that sounds.  i never really thought about smoking a ribeye, i am not sure why since i smoke fish all the time.  

what is ment by cored potatoes?


----------



## ultramag (Apr 17, 2007)

Here ya go Buzzard.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3934


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 17, 2007)

smoked ribeys are good. i have also smoked new york strips. 
 i have a bunch of steaks. i have been cooking them different ways. i cooked some (two ribeyes and a bone-in strip) on the electric griddle. i cooked some (two filets and a bone-in strip) in the oven (broil) with a broiler pan i have, that has a slotted pan that sits on another pan that collects the grease. tonight i am doing two new york strips and 4 kc strips. i don't know how yet. i bought them off one of those trucks that drives around with a freezeer in the back. they were frozen really well, $125 for all of them. i thought it was a good deal, so i bought them.


----------



## bigal (Apr 17, 2007)

What tastes the best to you Chris?  The only way I've ever done steaks is on a hot grill, on the smoker at 450*+ and on the smoker at about 300*.  Just curious.  Thanks


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 17, 2007)

al, the smoked rib eyes were my favorite. but in general, i like my steak grilled. i have alot of steaks to cook up. we got like 60 steaks off that truck.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 17, 2007)

Have you ever tried pan fried ribeye in butter. It kicks major butt. Fry in a hot cast iron skillet with enough butter to keep it from sticking. Used to do it all the time when we lived in apartments and weren't allowed to grill.

edit - the potato's sound killer Al.  I will give that a try for sure.


----------



## bigal (Apr 17, 2007)

Since you tend to be in the "testing" mood Chris, have you ever taken softened butter(I do it in microwave, type of butter you spread on bread like country crock) and mix in minced garlic and some of your fav rub, then spread that over the top side of your steak as it cooks, then do the other side after you flip?  BTW, that could be the longest sentence in smf history!  Anyway, its pretty good.  I always think of it when it is too late.  I want to try that next time I smoke a steak, never done it while I was smoke'n a steak, just grilled steaks.


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 17, 2007)

al, that sounds good. rodger, i don't have a cast iron skillet....yet. i was thinking of smoking my steaks (i eat 2 or 3), along with a corned beef point i have. i might go to the grocery store and get some of those big potatoes (the kind for baking); all we have is the little ones. btw, shedd's spread "country crock" is what we buy.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, that's in my icebox too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It don't have to be cast iron either, I just like my cast iron skillets


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 17, 2007)

well, i cooked them in a skillet, with melted butter. i put black pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder. (on mine and the BIL's chili powder, too.) did potatoes in the microwave, with EVOO, black pepper, salt, and garlic powder on them. ate it all up. we ate two steaks and a potato each.


----------

